# My dog has cancer, when do you know it is time?



## farm mom (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi all,

I read this forum quite a bit but don't get time to post much. I have a question that I have not had to deal with yet. Our 11 year old Australian Cattle Dog was diagnosed with cancer today. The tumor is pretty large. It is behind her spleen making it bulge out and making the intestines push out to the other side (her belly looks big and bloated which is one of the reasons we brought her to the vet). Her lungs are being compressed from the pressure and her heart is enlarged from the extra work. She seems uncomfortable but not too out of sorts. She still eats, drinks, runs around the farm (though not as much as she used to). She is irritated more easily and has shown some signs of minor aggression lately which isn't like her. The vet said we would know when it was time? How have you handled this if you have been in this situation? Did you just "know?" I don't want to make her uncomfortable. I would rather put her down when she is still o.k., then make her suffer but, of course, I want to enjoy her for as long as I can too. Thank you!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

farm mom , Im in the same boat.

I posted a help request as Im not in the finacial shape for surgury , mines not that bad from what I can acertain hers is on the lower right leg, I dont know what to do, in my mind are two options work out somthing with a vet or well 
I dont want to say, as I sit and think maybe even try taking off her lower leg
it would be a better chance then the one i dont want to talk about and if it doesnt go well that would be the only option, I wish I had my old job still!!!!!

as far as knowing, when they are not themselfs anymore or pain is more than obvious, mine isnt that bad as of yet but she tore the bulge open and I need to figure out something fast , shes still my sweet shadow though with that open tumour shes going to get sick so again if some thing dosnt happen in the next few days my hands will be tied I dont want to but I wont watch her suffer basicly greater of two evils.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

((I'm sorry))

Strange how I was just reading about this a few days ago ... let me see if I can retrace my steps to find the article.

Anyway, I would put colloidal silver in his water. Seriously. You have nothing to lose, and everything to gain at this point.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

http://www.raiseddogfeeder.com/WEB.Loss.Quality_of_Life.htm

The above article really helped me decide about one of our Labs. It helped me realize she was masking a lot more pain than I had recognized. It's a tough call. Personally, I'd rather do it too early than too late. Delaying it only helps the owner and I've been through it with enough dogs at this point that it's more important to me to do the best by the dog. They just go to sleep and have no more pain when they go. We're the ones who have to live with the pain of loss.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

That's a great article. I've had to make the decision with two elderly cats and I wish I had done it earlier for both of them. 

Slowing down is fine, but really losing the ability to do things is a big sign - don't ignore it.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have been through the same situation & the vet is right, you will know when the time is right.
As long as you don't think she's in alot of pain or suffering alot right now, she's still eating, drinking, going potty, etc. like normal & still is glad to see you & playing some then I don't think she's ready yet. You know your dog better than anyone & the day will come when you have to call the vet & take her in, you will just know.
My heart goes out to you becuase it is so hard but we do what we have to becuase we love them.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It's a really tough place to be but remember that it's better a week early than a day late.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree, when it is time, you will know. The light will not be shining in her eyes anymore. But...if taking the leg is an option, I would do that. Seriously, dogs get along quite well on three legs. I am so sorry for your position; I had to put a dog down because surgery was too expensive for him. I would have sold the car, done anything, but the vet insisted on $2000 up front. I just couldn't do it at the time. I think we've all been where you are, and it hurts, we know. Best wishes for you and your doggie, she will let you know what to do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't have any answers for you. I just want to say I'm sorry that you and your beloved family member are going through this.


----------



## farm mom (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone! We are just taking it one day at a time and enjoying every minute with her. She has been an outstanding dog and we are so grateful to have her in our lives.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I waited too long with a pet once. I will never let that happen again. 

I am so sorry. I would probably, though it would rip me up to do it, prepare her favorite treats, spend some time with her doing her favorite thing, and have the vet come out while she's relaxed and happy and let her slip away there at home, happy, tired, and having had a good last day. 

I don't talk about Snowy much. But she made me very determined that from now on, a terminal illness in any other animal will not be allowed to progress to the point it did with her.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

farm mom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I read this forum quite a bit but don't get time to post much. I have a question that I have not had to deal with yet. Our 11 year old Australian Cattle Dog was diagnosed with cancer today. The tumor is pretty large. It is behind her spleen making it bulge out and making the intestines push out to the other side (her belly looks big and bloated which is one of the reasons we brought her to the vet). Her lungs are being compressed from the pressure and her heart is enlarged from the extra work. She seems uncomfortable but not too out of sorts. She still eats, drinks, runs around the farm (though not as much as she used to). She is irritated more easily and has shown some signs of minor aggression lately which isn't like her. The vet said we would know when it was time? How have you handled this if you have been in this situation? Did you just "know?" I don't want to make her uncomfortable. I would rather put her down when she is still o.k., then make her suffer but, of course, I want to enjoy her for as long as I can too. Thank you!


My Australian Shepard is 12 now. We were also told he has cancer and she gave him 2-6 months. She said give him what ever he wants now.. and some morning he is just not going to want to get up. I just dread that day but know it must come. Ours seems alright most of the time, like yours. He has been dribbling lately which the cancer mass may be pushing on his bladder. We gave him some homeopathic remedies and that has stopped for the most part. Still dribbles in his bed some. 

I am sorry .. Letting animals go is so hard.


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

The last friend I had to put down told me when she needed to go.
She didn't want her food.
She looked up at me, and smiled her goofy old Lab smile and wagged her tail.
I need to sleep, she said, and that was that.
I sent her on her way.
It is the best gift we can give our old friends.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

stormwalker said:


> The last friend I had to put down told me when she needed to go.
> She didn't want her food.
> She looked up at me, and smiled her goofy old Lab smile and wagged her tail.
> I need to sleep, she said, and that was that.
> ...


Ok...now I am getting teary eyed....


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Talk about teary eyed, my heart is now in my throat. I miss my old friend very much, and it has been three years now. my Greman Shepard/heeler was 17 years old, she spent every day with me, rode the tractor all day in the field, rode to town with me to run errands, helped move livestock around the farm. she got mammary cancer, and we dealt with that for months and she did fine mmost the time, then she started slowing down, walking more instead of running. Then she started needing help getting up, then needing help up and down the stairs. But she was my friend and thats what you do for friends. The day came when she couldn`t get up to go potty, and I knew it was time. I called the vet and had him come out. I went and dug her grave under the lilacs in the side yard where three other old friends lay.I then went to the house and made her some of her favorite foods I knew she would enjoy. And then we shared a ice cream bar like we had done so many hot summer days. Then the vet arrived and I knew our time togeather was short. I gave her a hug and put her on her blanket and the vet gave her her the shot that made her go to sleep. And that was the first time and last the vet saw me cry. Boy I miss my old friend. TY Marc.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok- its all over now.. the tears are definitely flowing now.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

yupp...crying here too.

Prayers for you both in the hard decisions to come.


----------



## farm mom (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh boy, yep it is hard. I am trying to not "go there" too much right now. I know I am going to be enough of a mess when it is over and I want Sox to just have a happy, normal life. My mom died five months ago, my dad's little dog of 15 years died in September, my dad is now seeing someone new, my faithful friend, Sox, is going too,and we live in one of the worse cities in the country for economy and it is finally catching up to my husband's business. Guess life goes in cycles sometimes and it is just a matter of getting through and waiting for time to do its thing. Am very grateful we have two other dogs here, including a lovely five month old German Shepherd. Will never replace Sox but it is nice to have others to love.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree, that article is a good general guide. We just put or lab down 2 days ago... so I can completely appreciate the position you're in. I knew that we made the right decision, at the appropriate time, albeit VERY hard.

You know your dog best. Watch her closely and you'll notice the signs. 

I wish you peace during this hard time.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

I have had to do this to many times over the last 55 years. Not one of them gets any easier. You look into their eyes, they will tell you, its time to let me go.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Like everyone has said...you will know. It will hit you like a brick wall. I went through this with my bother...decision to take off life support. I was out doing chores and it me like a brick wall...what would Tim want at this point? I flew to Milw that night and he was taken off life support at 1am the following morning. 
I still question the decision at times...but then I go back to that brick wall, and "knowing" what I needed to do. You will know, you will question, you will regret, you will feel at ease...The bouncing around is part of the grief of loosing a true loved one. Hugs to you...


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

geez am bawling now. It is a hard choice. Dogs have such a tolerance for pain because the love they have for us will make them keep going even when they aren't feeling up to it.
I once knew a golden that was diagnosed with cancer of the sinus, this was a wonderful golden and dad just couldn't let him go even when half his nose was gone. I remember the day dad came in, in tears he said "I can't let him go", Chance was standing there wagging his tail. My "job" meant I got to hug and hold him while dad petted him, and the doc pushed the pink juice. I swear to this day if a pet of mine is in decline and their quality of life is getting worse I wont wait until I am ready...because you never are.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I wish I hadn't let Bosco go as long as I did. I knew he was saying goodbye, I had him at the vet's for the last time to get fluid drained off his chest, should have done it right then but couldn't let go. I think we secretly hope for some divine miracle, and sometimes it comes, but most of the time, it doesn't. I swore I wouldn't let Bosco suffer, and yet I did. It is so hard, but remember, the only ones who are in pain after the letting go are US who are left behind.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

beccachow said:


> I wish I hadn't let Bosco go as long as I did. I knew he was saying goodbye, I had him at the vet's for the last time to get fluid drained off his chest, should have done it right then but couldn't let go. I think we secretly hope for some divine miracle, and sometimes it comes, but most of the time, it doesn't. I swore I wouldn't let Bosco suffer, and yet I did. It is so hard, but remember, the only ones who are in pain after the letting go are US who are left behind.


I don't think you can do "wrong" in a situation like this Becca. There is a reason you didn't do it when you think you should have now. You don't know the reason..yet. Maybe it was to learn for a future pet that wouldn't be able to handle it like Bosco...If it was meant to happen at that time it would have. I believe there are universal "things" that go on that we just are not aware of. The guilt you feel about Bosco is your own cry for love and meant to keep you in the dark. Sorry to get so deep but I just don't think you deserve to be so hard on yourself...you love Bosco and he knows it. That is all that matters.


----------



## Skykomish (May 28, 2008)

When my Kestrel died, he was only 8 yrs old & 1 week. He'd been in decline for some time, we had taken him to the vet several times but with no improvement. He always followed me around the house and laid next to me. The day I put him down was the day he tried to follow me and couldn't. He lost all coordination and balance and just stood up and fell over. He never showed any sign of pain, just got tired before that day.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll say it again and again, better a week too early than 20 minutes too late. They don't deserve to suffer, not for one minute, just because we don't want to let them go. They would never be that selfish with us. I never quit grieving for Pete, but I know I did right by him, when the time came. So sorry for you, tears are flowing, for myself and for you.
P.J.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

well I hate to ask , whats the news farm mom? from the OP well.....
My thoughts are with all of you! sox and family!


----------

